# Staff Shooters Needed?



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

How many of you would like to shoot a Evotek bow? 
We might be looking to start a shooting staff and would like to know how many of you would be interested in this? We might not be as big as Mathews/Hoyt/Bowtech yet, but with the help of some good shooters we can make a run at it 
Contact me by PM and I will see what we can come up with. If you would like to shoot one of our bows and dont have a dealer in your state I will see what I can do to see you get a chance to shoot one of the best bows $$$ can buy


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Nice bows*

I looked at your site, and your bows are impressive. PM sent


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

PM sent...

Thanks.


----------



## Bunger (Mar 11, 2004)

Pm sent also


----------



## ScottD (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you.

PM Sent.

ScottD
New Waverly, TX


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Staff Shooter*

PM SENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lefty9000


----------



## One-shot (Sep 21, 2005)

PM Sent :teeth:


----------



## lodi (Aug 17, 2006)

*nice looking outfit*

found your website.nice stuff there.Really like that you have 3 options in the high end stuff as far as a to a.


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

pm sent....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Good move on Evotek's part! :thumb:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I sent my stuff a while ago.....did you recieve? Never heard back


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sent a PM and no answer


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

No answer back yet here either.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I sent mine like 2 months ago, they said, yeah well send ya news at the end of that week.........not good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

nice looking bows..but I did not see a 65% option on their cams


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

did not receive it


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

whats the web sight?


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*Shooters??*

What type of shooters are you looking for? I'm an outfitter for archery Mule deer and Antelope, and have no dealers near by. 

Thanks,
Bryon Benson
www.Trouthookerguides.com


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I sent you a PM evoteker. And if all you guys want to see what a evotek looks like in a target color riser here you go.


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Staff Shooter*

pm sent


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Wow*

We are over whelmed on the interest in our bows. We will get back with everybody that replied to our staff shooter needed post in a short while.
Thanks!!!
Very soon!!!!
3DBIGBULLX:wink:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update Chris!


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

They look very well made.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*Evotek staff shooter...nice ring to that!*

Sent you a PM. I am ready to spank some shooters in my area. The Stalker34 looks like it would do the job.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

These are well made bows. I really like mine it shoots good its really steady. And it groups great.


----------



## archery4378 (Apr 21, 2006)

*evotek staff shooters*

Dear evotek,

I am very much intrested in being a staff shooter here in Central New york for your company.
problem is, I have had a Left handed evolution on order since August and it hasn't been delivered yet. How long am I Suppose to wait before I cancel the order and move on to another company. I shoot on the average 25-30 local 3d shoots in Central New York a year. Plus , I go to Erie and shoot the IBO there. Can you clue me in to when the left handed bows are coming. 

Archery4378
Rome Archery, Rome, N.Y.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I think they are still working on the left handed bows. Someone with evotek maybe be able to give you close time to having them finished.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

has anyone heard anything back on this topic.


----------



## Bow Commander (Aug 19, 2006)

Great looking bows! Id love to own a southpaw version!!!!!!!


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Evotek Bows*

We are still looking at every reply and it does take some time 
If you repied to the post by way of PM, please make sure you had your name, address and phone number on it. I have went and looked at most of the replies and some of them dont have any info.
I will give the list i have to the Rep group that lives in your state and they will get in contact with you so you can shoot the bow 
After you habve shot the bow and you wee that it will work for you we can get things going


----------



## hightower (Feb 22, 2004)

If you had something with a 32" draw I would be interisted. But the bows do look nice.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I dont think the draw goes that high on the bows they make.


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Evolution*



hightower said:


> If you had something with a 32" draw I would be interisted. But the bows do look nice.


The Evolution goes to 31". We might be able to come up with something for you:wink:


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Staff*

Sent pm, any questions please call


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice looking bows, but no dealer near me...sent pm


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

im confused if u choose us for staff do we get a bow or something and im also confused about if we dont have a dealer near use u will ship one out im still confused.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

well the way that most companies do it. You need a dealor near by cause that is how you get your bows. Actually that is how most of the archery world works. When you are sponsored by someone it comes through your dealer. I would think they would try to get dealors in area's that way they can get some staff shooters.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

we dont have a evotek dealer near me


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I see now you are from hawaii. Well i cant really answer what they will do or how they are going to go about dealers in other countries and in Hawaii and alasaka. Im sure you will find out they go about this.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy everyone,

I must say that it is nice to see some of the posts on this thread. We are currently on the road trying to set up dealers and this seems to be taking up alot of our time. We hope to see each of you very soon and would like to put one of our bows in your hand. You'll find yourself putting up scores higher than you have ever shot. I know I am biased, but I am shooting better than I ever have and the only thing I have changed is the bow. Can't wait for everyone to find out exactly what it is like to compete at this level. 

Thanks again,
Tim


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

PM sent....


----------



## Hunter2005 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Sent PM*

:wink:


----------



## neillmac (Oct 25, 2006)

Sir PM sent


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

PM Sent!!!!


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Big Daddy POP (Nov 12, 2005)

*Website*

I can not find a link to this website. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

try this www.evotekbows.com


----------



## bigjoe1 (Feb 21, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Tim, when should we hear something. Oh and myself and Evotekshooter, and Ladyshooter will be going to a local tournement Sunday going to show the Pimper off. For those of you that dont know that is what i call my Evotek. Cause the gold that is what evoteker gave it. Fits the bow. Pimper.


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

PM sent, thank you


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

*staff shooters needed*

p.m.sent


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

My Name Is David Crump I Live In Oklahoma I Shoot Alot Of 3-d Tourneys An I Would Love To Try 1 Of Your Bows Out An Possibly Be A Staff Shooter My Phone # Is 405 452 - 5753 Thanx.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*staff shooters*

if you are going to have a staff shooter team make sure most of them shoot. the asa or the ibo tourments ... just going to back yard shoots really dont help any company just my 2 cents good luck with the new bows....


----------



## ScottD (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't get the website to open. Anyone else having trouble?

ScottD


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Evotek*

We are in the process of getting a team together, so be patient. A rep will be getting in contact with you soon and will set up a date and time they can meet with you:teeth: 
You would not believe how many replies i have received so far 
Keep them comming...
We hope to have a booth at the ASA and the IBO shoots next year if all goes well:shade:


----------



## tonyb (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm interested in your bows and I am opening a shop in Kansas soon. let me know if we can benefit each other tony


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

*p.m.*

you have a p.m.!
thanks!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Darren E (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm not a point of contact on this issue but I've seen the flood of e-mails EVOTEK gets for people wanting to become staff shooters.
I don't know if Evoteker's PM request is the same as what I see through the Evotek website but I do know what goes through the Evotek website, I would have a real hard time keeping up with it if it was me answering those e-mails!


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

*bow*

I would like to check one out


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Just this week I shot the 37" A to A that belongs to one of your new sales reps in Conroe. I like the Brush Country camo design. The bow shot awesome and was dead in your hand after the shot. I believe I could shoot it side by side with my Switchback and only tell them apart by the grip as far as performance. Very nice bow you have made. The 37' bow was a little much for me but I think the 34" model would probably fit me better. Congrats you have a very fine product.

TEXAS


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Staff Shooter Consideration???*

PM'd you in regards to your staff shooting program. Thanks in advance for your time!!! I lok very forward to hearing from you!!!

Hope all is well!!!


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

shooter74 said:


> if you are going to have a staff shooter team make sure most of them shoot. the asa or the ibo tourments ... just going to back yard shoots really dont help any company just my 2 cents


I have to disagree, most guys shooting at those events get either free bows or discounted bows, the local 3d shoots are where you have a chance to showcase your bows to people who have never heard of or seen them.
Just my $.02


----------



## truhuntr (Sep 28, 2005)

I will tell you that we are looking for some representatives, not just your typical shooter. We have made our program simple enough to actually consider anyone with a passion for the sport as a member of our staff. We have the confidence in our product that it alone will make you a better shot. If you are one of those people who enjoys archery, attends a considerable amount of shooting events in your area and some national events, or if you are one of those guys who spends all of his time at the bow shop, then you could be exactly what we are looking for. 

Don't count yourself out because you haven't won every event under the sun. Or just because you aren't a 300 30X shooter. We already have a number of pro-level shooters and they are willing to help each member of the team to becoming a better shooter. That together with you winning personallity is all you need.


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Staff Shooters!!!*

Just Wondering Why You Are Looking For Staff Shooters But Fail To Respond To Your Private Messages??? Thanks For Your Time And I Look Very Forward To Hearing From You???


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I apologize for the time that it is taking to reply to each of the PM's. We are diligently working to establish our new shooter staff program. This process has flooded us with requests and we promise to respond to each and every one. 

Please just be patient and you will hear from us soon.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

1 month and 10 days later......
Just forget it, but I do wish best of luck!


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

*juliespncr*

Not to be pushy here but, there are national shoots coming up in a few months. People might want to know what is going on before the shoots arrive. It does take a little time to break in a new bow for some people. Just a friendly reminder. Happy holidays to all.


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*bow*



juliespncr said:


> Not to be pushy here but, there are national shoots coming up in a few months. People might want to know what is going on before the shoots arrive. It does take a little time to break in a new bow for some people. Just a friendly reminder. Happy holidays to all.


I sent you a PM on Dec 23rd.


----------



## midway madness (Sep 8, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

*juliespncr*

I received your messages, thanks. But I'm talking about the picks of the shooting staff, not just my personal interests. Some people might not realize that the IBO indoor world championship is in March. This is the fist one that I am aware of, if not please let me know. Thank you and be safe.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

March are you kidding ASA Gainesville is first weekend in Feb. I would say if i got a new bow next month and was going to go shoot in FL i would not be fully broke in with it and be as comftorable as i am with my other bows i have shot for a few months. Maybe by spring everything will be setup and they will discuss everything with the shooters they pic. Good luck and everyone hang in there.


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Staff*

I have received several Pm's concerning the Shooting Staff and I am passing the names and address to our reps that live in your state so they can get in contact with you and setup a time and place they can show you and your local dealer the bow line. The detail of the shooting staff will be told at that meeting. We are overwhelmed with people wanting to shoot our bows and we will be in contact as soon as possible. Thanks for your interest in being a part of the best bow company out! 
Come going the EVOTEK FAMILY


----------



## Wiscoyote (Aug 31, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

*juliespncr*

How's everyone? Have not herd from anyone in a few days. Holidays hit hard? Have a good day!


----------



## arrowspliter (Feb 28, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## EToran60 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Staff Shooter*

send you a pm.


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I truly apprecitae everyones patience and would like you to know that we are seriously considering each person. Also if you would like to speed this process up please feel free to contact me thru email and I will help speed this process up. 

Thanks
Tim
[email protected]


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Staff Shooter*

e-mail sent


----------



## allen74 (Jan 29, 2007)

What is the web site for this company? Still kinda new to the site here!!


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

www.evotekbows.com


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

That Evolution 37 does look like a sweet ride!!!!
Wish there was a shop around here that I could get one sent to!!!
Looks like it would have a smooth draw, that would be nice for my shoulder!!!!!


----------



## neillmac (Oct 25, 2006)

email sent Tim.

Thanks
Neill A. MacLeod


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*send all PM to EVOTEK*

EVOTEKER is very busy with other things and would like for all that are interested in becoming a staff shooter for Evotek to PM TIM GLASS(EVOTEK)


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Where was Evotek at at Florida????

I never seen anyone around their booth. I was wanting to test drive one of them down there... I only seen a couple bows laying there and one of them had the string or cable boogered up. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ya i didnt even think that was there booth when i walked by i seen a evotek laying there. Just didnt know that was there booth.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

hey bart what bow was you shooting at Fl. Wasnt for sure. Hope you had fun i had a blast. Course was setup good just had some tough long shots on Sunday.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*booth*

I was at the shoot and I shot my Mathews bow. The only bow we had to display was an Impact and the Evolution you seen on the table was Bennie Powell's bow with the busted cable. somebody was going to bring several other bows, but something happend:sad: 
The guy's from Gopher's Archery in Ohio sat the booth most of the time , but the booth was un-attended while they shot. 
Tim assures everybody they will have several bows at the next ASA shoot


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

bartman said:


> I was at the shoot and I shot my Mathews bow. The only bow we had to display was an Impact and the Evolution you seen on the table was Bennie Powell's bow with the busted cable. somebody was going to bring several other bows, but something happend:sad:
> The guy's from Gopher's Archery in Ohio sat the booth most of the time , but the booth was un-attended while they shot.
> Tim assures everybody they will have several bows at the next ASA shoot


Yeah, that somebody was me. Had to work. Sombody's got to put food on the table,and arrows in my quiver.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

well i will see you all at Augusta. That is the next one i will be going to. I guess the only way i will go to all of them is if i get a bow company sponsor that requires me to go to all of them.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I shot you an email


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*email sent*

Sent email today....


----------

